# Traveling to uk with permesso di soggiorna



## Seeaker (Dec 2, 2016)

Hi I am a uk citizen moved to Italy my husband is from India he got his permesso di soggiorna (motivi familiari)which is valid for one year ,need advice can we both travel to uk together for holidays or do we need to get to get EEA family permit first thnx 
Pls anyone help


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

You might want to check here on gov.uk .


----------



## Seeaker (Dec 2, 2016)

Thnx I have but it's not very helpfull


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Seeaker said:


> Thnx I have but it's not very helpfull


Actually it is  

His permesso di soggiorna is only for Italy. It's his nationality which governs whether or not he needs a visa to visit the UK.

If you select 'India' & then 'Tourism' , you will see that he needs to apply for a standard visitor visa https://www.gov.uk/standard-visitor-visa


----------

